# Info on XM-18



## BBQ BOY (Nov 22, 2009)

I am in search of one of these knives but before I do can anyone tell me about the utility factor. Would you say this knife is built for heavy utility more so than a slicer? I would like to be able to pry with it just a little bit and if I do I would not be prying a lot of weight. How about batoning and so on?
Does it carry nicely clipped to the inside of your front pocket? THat's what I love about my SnG CC. It disappears in my pocket making it easy for my hand to slide in out without catching the knife.


----------



## brucec (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a 3.5" XM-18 and it is quite the beast of a knife. I find the blade is very thick and heavy, but it handles OK due to the great ergonomics. The XM-18 is obviously made for heavy duty purposes and I think batoning or a bit of prying should be fine. I don't have too many other larger knives to compare it to, but I think it must be very very tough in comparison. It feels much sturdier than my Spyderco Endura. It has an almost tanto like blade which makes for a somewhat awkward bevel at the belly of the knife. This is not very good for slicing an apple, but it would probably be good for stabbing a makeshift door through drywall or something. My preference is for smaller thinner slicing blades. My favorite small knives are the small Sebenza 21 and Benchmade 707 and my most used larger knife is a Spyderco Stretch II. I am positive the XM-18 has them all beat in terms of sheer toughness, but it is too big, heavy, and thick for my purposes. I don't think the 3.5" version is very comfortable for front pocket carry in jeans. Maybe the 3" version would be better, but if it is as thick as the 3.5" version, it would be a very stout knife.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Nov 24, 2009)

BBQ BOY said:


> I am in search of one of these knives but before I do can anyone tell me about the utility factor. Would you say this knife is built for heavy utility more so than a slicer? I would like to be able to pry with it just a little bit and if I do I would not be prying a lot of weight. How about batoning and so on?
> Does it carry nicely clipped to the inside of your front pocket? THat's what I love about my SnG CC. It disappears in my pocket making it easy for my hand to slide in out without catching the knife.



I have owned and carried several XM-18s in the past couple of years, and I would say that the 3 1/2" version of it is perfect for the things that you are asking about. It is definitely a heavy utility knife more than it is a slicer. I pried at stuff a little bit with mine and had absolutely no problems at all, and I would say that the XM-18 stands up to batoning as well as any folder does.

The XM-18 definitely feels a little bit more overbuilt than the SNG CC does. I found that it carried just fine in the front pocket, but it doesn't disappear into the pocket quite as well as an SNG CC does, since the SNG CC is slimmer and better contoured. It does feel like it is built tougher than the SNG CC, so I guess that is the trade-off that you get.


----------



## JMJ3rd (Nov 25, 2009)

An 18 with a spear-point may suit you well!


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 25, 2009)

IMHO the XM-18 is the best knife ever made period. It is smooth as anything, kinda makes my sng look whimpy to be honest. It is a decent slicer, I would not hesitate to baton with it. But I usual have a fixed blade for that if I need it. I dont think there is anything it doesnt have or do. The clip is not as tight as the strider ones. But it is reversible so that is nice. When it is carried tip up it is a very low riding knife.

There are a couple on the bay right now. 
Arizona custom had a few this morning but they only lasted a few minutes as they always do. They usual get a few every month from Rick and post them on Fridays

It just rocks!!! Dont hesitate to get one. 
Zach


----------



## BBQ BOY (Nov 26, 2009)

Well I bought a BNIB black flipper for $500 and it should be here soon. Can't wait.
Next I am on the look out for a good cutter. Looking at Sebenza or the Fallkiniven PXL.


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 26, 2009)

SWEET!!

That is a good price, I have noticed that dealers had them for 475 and now they are 495 if you can even find them. Out of curiosity where did you find yours?


----------



## commodorewheeler (Nov 27, 2009)

BBQ BOY said:


> Well I bought a BNIB black flipper for $500 and it should be here soon. Can't wait.
> Next I am on the look out for a good cutter. Looking at Sebenza or the Fallkiniven PXL.



Cool, let us know how you like it!


----------



## BBQ BOY (Nov 27, 2009)

Bought from a member on Jerseydevil.com and it was NIB.
Came in today and so far I am IMPRESSED!!!! Has an amazing feel and definitely fells durable. I haven't used it yet but it inspires confidence. If you are a Alpha male then you need this. Now just need to decide which color scales to get. The blue, orange or the new digicamo, which I already have on my Paramilitary.


----------



## TKC (Nov 27, 2009)

*Congrats on scoring an XM-18!!*


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 28, 2009)

Looking good I have the orange on mine.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 28, 2009)

I initially wanted the tan or gray version, but aftet my eyes spoptted the yellow scales, the was no going back 











bernie


----------



## mbrown (Nov 28, 2009)

The yellow is cool! I dont think I have seen one for sale with yellow. Is that a factory scale?


----------



## Dawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> I initially wanted the tan or gray version, but aftet my eyes spoptted the yellow scales, the was no going back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bernie, you just have to be an old Hippie


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 28, 2009)

Most unfortunately I am not. Born too late. But thanx for the nice words


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 28, 2009)

mbrown ... I don't know. I got it from here:

http://www.viennacutlery.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=33&products_id=165

I also like the pink.


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 2, 2009)

Bernie that orange Strider is awesome too!


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 2, 2009)

That's pink , not orange


----------



## arcel1t (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm trying do decide witch knife I want to buy 3.5" flipper ore none flipper. 
What are the pros\cons?

thanks.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I am a new member to the family, and just got a 3.5" flipper. I have plenty of high-end non-flipper knives, and I love them all. This action is so smooth, and the lock-up so tight, that I can't imagine having the non flipper. It's an absolute joy to open, a beast of a knife, and a pleasure to use. I look forward to haivng REAL work to feed it, so far, it has only done twine and box work. 

On a side note, I want to change out the scale, anybody have good suggestions for a nice selection AND a place that has the required tools in stock? I believe I need th armorers kit to remove the scale, no? 

I'm thinking orange, make it look less "big bad and scary" and more "big tough and helpful."


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 28, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> On a side note, I want to change out the scale, anybody have good suggestions for a nice selection AND a place that has the required tools in stock? I believe I need the armorers kit to remove the scale, no?


 
I'd be interested in this as well. I'd get the orange scales, but just wouldn't have the nads to try and change it myself


----------



## tundratrader (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a brand new 3.5 flipper with orange scales that I would gladly swap someone for blue scales for. As for the tool a penny will work for a spanner. The other thing people use is a Park Tool chain tool. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002AJSFYM/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Just takes a little modifying for either strider or hinderer. 

There is a good take down thread on the USN. 

Zach


----------



## TKC (Feb 28, 2010)

Kiessling said:


> I initially wanted the tan or gray version, but aftet my eyes spoptted the yellow scales, the was no going back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Great minds think alike!! Mine is yellow too!!*


----------



## TKC (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rick made mine with gray. I really wanted that lime green, but Rick didn't have any more, so I got yellow.*


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's my baby. Minty fresh, should have her in my hands by Tuesday :devil:

My EDC has been a Buck Strider (Tan Body/Black Blade)
Looking forward to the UPGRADE


----------



## RedLED (Mar 1, 2010)

I just picked up one recently as well. Mine is red, stonewashed handle and blade.

Love it!

Congratulations on your knife!

Yours is like mine with the phillips screws on the clip...he had been using torx in the past, and wish he had satyed with it.


----------



## Kid9P (Mar 1, 2010)

Quick question folks,

I see some have a little extension which aids in opening the knife, some don't. *See pic below*

What's the difference between the 2 models? Different generations?


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 1, 2010)

That is the flipper version. Some are non-flipper version. You basically flip that like a lightswitch and the knife rocks open. It is sweet!!!


----------



## sygyzy (Mar 6, 2010)

XM18 is a legendary knife. I wish I could find one but even if I did, it'd be hard to justify the cash. I know some companies make tribute knives or clones but haven't been able to figure out defintely which is the best bang for your buck or most accurate "copy"


----------



## RedLED (Mar 6, 2010)

sygyzy said:


> XM18 is a legendary knife. I wish I could find one but even if I did, it'd be hard to justify the cash. I know some companies make tribute knives or clones but haven't been able to figure out defintely which is the best bang for your buck or most accurate "copy"


 
I was on a list for quite a while, then got the call. If you can get on a list, and save for it, I think you will love having something that is rare, unique, and a great product that is one of the best in the world. 

Just a thought. :twothumbs

Plus you will always be able to sell it and get all your money back, and maybe more, in the future.

Best of luck,

Redled

PS...please do not buy an unauthorized copy of the original, that is unfair to the makes's IP.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Mar 12, 2010)

mbrown said:


> The yellow is cool! I dont think I have seen one for sale with yellow. Is that a factory scale?



I'm pretty sure it is. I've seen several of them come directly from Rick with that scale color.


----------



## RedLED (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes! he makes several colors: Red, Yellow, Black, blue, Orange, Brown, and a couple shades of green. 

I think I got them all. I could have missed one or two. Is there a Gray?

You can buy them from Rick, and change your scale color with the seasons, if you wish.


----------



## Th232 (Mar 15, 2010)

RedLed said:


> Yes! he makes several colors: Red, Yellow, Black, blue, Orange, Brown, and a couple shades of green.
> 
> I think I got them all. I could have missed one or two. Is there a Gray?
> 
> You can buy them from Rick, and change your scale color with the seasons, if you wish.



Yep, there's a grey:



TKC said:


> *Rick made mine with gray. I really wanted that lime green, but Rick didn't have any more, so I got yellow.*



He's also recently sold some funny ones that had been sitting around for a while on the USN:

"Sort of Tan"





"Pond Water Camo"






Oh, and don't forget the CF scales!


----------



## TKC (Mar 15, 2010)

RedLed said:


> Yes! he makes several colors: Red, Yellow, Black, blue, Orange, Brown, and a couple shades of green.
> 
> I think I got them all. I could have missed one or two. Is there a Gray?
> 
> You can buy them from Rick, and change your scale color with the seasons, if you wish.


*Yes, there is a gray!! There is also a digi cam too. There is even pink, for those that like that color. *


----------



## fisk-king (May 26, 2010)

Are there anymore custom color scales? I have seen a translucent green on YouTube a while back.




Th232 said:


> Yep, there's a grey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone can give me a heads up on where to get these scales?
Thanks



Th232 said:


> Yep, there's a grey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

